# Hello from the Northern Territory of Australia



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

Well just wanted to say a bit of a hello and introduce myself.:wave:

I live in Australia, more specifically the Northern Territory of Australia (right up the tippy top) about 300ks east of Darwin near Kakadu National Park. It's a rather unique place that I live in, very different ways of horse keeping than the rest of the country. I work in an Aboriginal Community that gets 'cut off' from all road access for about 4-6 months of the year due to the wet season and all access to the community is via light air craft only thus it's not exactly terribly easy to get a horse to a vet.

I've been riding horses all my life and competing mainly in Dressage, Showjumping and Eventing. I've also had a fair bit to do with working with young horses and breaking in or starting as I prefer to call it.

Anyway that's about it from me for now.
Cheers


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Another Aussie 
welcome


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE..........

So where in this great land are you RedTree?

ETA: are you on Stockyard by any chance?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm a West Aussie 
And yes I am on stockies have a different name though, AnnieIvy on stockies, still fairly new on it


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

Hahaha well you'll know of me then :lol:


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha yer I thought the name was familiar


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum. sounds like an interesting place to live, especially with horses! =)


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh it's different Reiterin. We have a tidal river to cross to get out of here in the 'dry season' (what we're in now) and this river rises during the wet season and thus cuts us off from being able to drive out.

I have my horse on the cattle station (300 000 acre cattle property) attached to the community I work in and there's about 30 horses out there. During the last wet season there were 5 of the work horses attacked by a crocodile and so they had to fly a vet in to treat two of them that weren't healing up as well as they should be. I would hate to think how much the flight alone would have cost let alone everything else! :shock:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Rama, I am learning a little bit more about Australia recently as my oldest son will be taking a three week trip there shortly. As I read about it, I think, "hey, I wanna go there!" Sounds like a fascinating place and I dream about going there one day and meeting all these great Aussies that post here. Would that not be a total dream!?


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks TinyLiny

Yeah where I live is truly one of the more unique parts of Australia that not a lot of tourists get to. Mind you if your son is going to Kakadu National Park then he'll be cruising around my backyard pretty much.

The 'rama' part of my name is actually the word for 'mad' from the Pintubi Aboriginal language group in Central Australia where my partner and I used to work. There's quite a number of different Indigenous Languages throughout Australia so the word for mad in one area of the country will be completely different to the word for mad in another area of the country. I hope that makes sense

Yes, Australia is a great country, I'm only 23 and seen a fair bit of it already. Having said that, my partner and I would love to get over to the US and have a look around.


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

My horse and I, first ride back after a few months of drama for my horse with a foot abscess.









Birds on the wetlands. A few weeks before this photo was taken this whole area would have been under a good few feet of water.









Sunset one afternoon down at the station.









First crossing of the river for the 2011 dry season. Yes, there are very big crocodiles in this river! This river, during the 'wet season' floods and is part of what cuts us off for 4-6 months of the year, the other part that cuts us off is the wet lands before this river.

I do have a photo somewhere taken from the air of the wetlands and the river all linked up but can't remember where I've saved it.

We don't have the normal Summer, Autumn, Winter and Spring seasons like the rest of the country has. We have the Wet season (December - April) Dry Season (April - September) then the Build Up (September - December). The Wet Season is pretty much just massive monsoonal rains and storms. Dry Season is obviously no rain but the weather is just gorgeous. The Build Up is the worst time of year in this part of the country as it is just horrendously hot and humid with massive banks of clouds that doesn't produce much in the way of rain. There are a few other little 'transition type seasons in there but they're the main ones.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome GoneRama. 

I lived in Jabiru for 10 years and Pine Creek for 3 before that - hence my big break from horses. Worked for the Conservation Commission back in those days and was involved a lot with the salt reclamation and control studies.

Used to travel up to the Coburg Peninsula for weekends. Awesome. Unfortunately work dictated that we move.

It's nice to hear that your boss would spend the money on a vet to look at the horses because so many wouldn't (or couldn't) meet the expense.

Sure you'll have fun on here


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

well I'll be makin_tracks, that crossing would be mightily familiar to you as would the community on the other side of the river where I live  Ever catch a barra or two at Cahills?

We do regular pizza runs to Jabiru, the bakery does awesome pizzas and it's well worth a 120k round trip in the dry season!

I don't work on the cattle station out here rather in the community for a private aboriginal organisation that looks after the outstations. If you went camping up Coburg way you probably stayed at one of our outstations...Wiligi is a popular spot, as is Sandy Beach and Waminari. I just run my horses on the station and we do a bit of shooting on the station as well. The station was acquired by the ILC (Indigenous Land Corporation) a few years back thus it's pretty much a Federal Government place so flying a vet out wasn't a huge expense in the grand scheme of things. 

You are right, most people would just shoot the horse, horses are like another Landcruiser to some people out bush. I don't want to know what I'll do if one of my horses develops a swamp cancer though :-(


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

TinyLiny, you and me both. We should go to Australia together! 

I've been dreaming of a trip to Oz, and doing my research. The "Top End" is at the top of my list of places to see if I can ever get there in the first place!


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

Hehehe Reiterin. The Top End is certainly a unique part of Australia. My home country is further south, down near Melbourne, miss it terribly but enjoying the experience of being up here.

Do you want me to put some more photos up?


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Did recognise the crossing. Never went barra fishing (not really my thing) however did see the photos of a fisherman who became croc bait at that crossing. (he was standing in chest high water as the tide came in mind)

Eerie feeling walking along the banks and knowing you are being sized up for dinner.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey there GoneRama  I am on stockies too, but rarely post as it is not my cup of tea. HowClever over there as well. Live just outside of Bunbury in the south west


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah MakinTracks I did hear about that fellar that was pretty much croc bait at the crossing. How the blazes no one else has been taken since is beyond me. 

Hi there HowClever, yes, Stockies, it's certainly a unique little portal on the internet. I've caused a bit of a stir over there once or twice but it's all good fun :lol:


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

GoneRama said:


> Do you want me to put some more photos up?


For sure! Who wouldn't want more photos from Australia? 
I love the photos you've posted so far.


----------



## Meow (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohhai!
I'm from Australia too.
Just joined.
But I'm more down south in victoria. Where it is really, really cold at the moment..:-x


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

Sounds like a very interesting place to live! Great photos. The crocs would freak me out though! YIKES!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> The crocs would freak me out though! YIKES!


It's the snakes and spiders that scare me! :shock:


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey Meow, what part of Victoria are you from? I grew up in Northern Victoria/Southern NSW. I miss North East Vic soooo much, I love the mountains and yes absolutely love the cold.

The crocs are the least of our worries up here MH. Sure they get a bit close during the wet season but to be honest it's been a while since I've seen one.

Reiterin........ yes we have snakes. We've got a very rare one in this area called the Oenpelli Python (google it) and apparently National Parks will pay anywhere from $10 - 20 000 for one.

We had this little beauty on our front veranda early last year.



















Just an Olive Python, nothing terribly deadly, not exactly little though, would have been a good 8 feet long.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

I would like to say welcome, but I am a noobie too so I can't say how much weight it carries. 
I am from Canada but when I was 10 my family took in an Aussie who wanted to check the area out for a while. He stayed with us for two years and since then I have a perfect latent Queenslander accent. But only when speaking with my online Aussie friends. One says I should go down for a visit and we'll pay a game to see how many people can tell if I am a tourist or not. Didn't realize I was that convincing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome!! I've just been invited to attend the wedding of a singer friend of mine in Australia and would so love to go- not sure I can, but I would LOVE to visit your country. Hope to hear more about it!


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

MouseZ said:


> I would like to say welcome, but I am a noobie too so I can't say how much weight it carries.
> I am from Canada but when I was 10 my family took in an Aussie who wanted to check the area out for a while. He stayed with us for two years and since then I have a perfect latent Queenslander accent. But only when speaking with my online Aussie friends. One says I should go down for a visit and we'll pay a game to see how many people can tell if I am a tourist or not. Didn't realize I was that convincing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


**head desk** QUEENSLANDER?!?!?!?! Don't tell me you say 'aye' at the end of every blippen sentence and speak real slow????


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

ok more piccies.......









The old horse paddock.









Some paddock mates.









One of our swimming holes with my dog going after a ball.









The other swimming hole.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

GoneRama said:


> **head desk** QUEENSLANDER?!?!?!?! Don't tell me you say 'aye' at the end of every blippen sentence and speak real slow????


Lol well I am Canadian, but we use Eh as sort of a "repeat the question" type punctuation, so no I don't use it often. As previously stated, I do not have a consistent accent, it only comes out when conversing with my Aussie friends. I speak quick enough and eloquently so again I'll have to say I don't adhere to your insult. I have never been to Australia and don't hold the same local disdain for individual dialects. The only thing I know is what others have told me about what my accent sounds like, I have never been told I sound slow or dimwitted because of it, but thank you for being the first.


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

You're right MouseZ, my apologies, I was just having a bit of fun.  Interstate rivalry in Australia is always subject for some good hearted stirring.

It's the old state rivalry thing up here. Those in Victoria (known as Mexicans cos they're south of the border) bag out those in New South Wales (known as Cockroaches, no idea why!) and then Queensland (known as Cane Toads as that's where the cane toad problem originated) pick on NSW and Vic. NSW and QLD are old rivals from way back and to make matters worst there's this thing known as State Of Origin. It's a series of 3 football games only played between NSW and QLD and far out, the old interstate rivalry really gets fired up around State of Origin time. You either support the Maroons (QLD) or the Blues (NSW) and if you support one or the other you're generally a die hard fan. I don't watch football so it doesn't worry me but State of Origin nights are usually fairly big nights in front of the TV from what I've seen.... kind of like the Super Bowl in the USA.

Queenslanders are easy to pick with the way they speak, for some reason the word 'aye' gets put on the end of nearly every sentence whether it's question or not and yes, they speak a bit slower than some.

The Northern Territory and QLD are currently in a 'croc off' ie a competition to find the biggest croc. QLD think they've got it but they fail to realise that their biggest croc was actually imported from the NT so technically we still have that title!

I don't know what other state rivalries there are. I know Tasmania gets picked on a bit but it's all good fun. When the chips are down the country puts differences aside and really pulls together to support each other such as during the floods in Queensland at the start of the year and the Black Saturday fires in Victoria back in 2009.

Canada? One country I would love to visit one day. Love the accents over there too.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

GoneRama said:


> You're right MouseZ, my apologies, I was just having a bit of fun.  Interstate rivalry in Australia is always subject for some good hearted stirring.
> Canada? One country I would love to visit one day. Love the accents over there too.


It's all good, I am not one to take offense or hold a grudge, in fact in tradtition of my family, I would happily offer you lodging if you ever do travel up North =)
Thanks for the history lesson too lol!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

and then there's the Western Australians, who, even though they take up a third of the country are ignored or forgotten. (?) lol


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

welcome and thanks for the beautiful pictures. 

My sister may move to Australia. If she does, hopefully I will get down there to visit. Until recently I had Aussie saddles and loved them. Love the polies...they kept my butt in the saddle!!


----------



## GoneRama (Aug 5, 2011)

Reiterin said:


> and then there's the Western Australians, who, even though they take up a third of the country are ignored or forgotten. (?) lol


Hahaha yes but not as much as poor old Tasmania down south. Tassie gets left off the map at times :lol:


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

GoneRama said:


> Tassie gets left off the map at times :lol:


oh, yeah. I've heard that. =)~


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oi oi oi!!! What about us South Aussies??????!!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Reiterin said:


> and then there's the Western Australians, who, even though they take up a third of the country are ignored or forgotten. (?) lol


 
haha it's cos we have cashed up bogans, pretty sure the rest of Australia wants to disown us


----------

